# Lt. Shuford Alexander - MTO P-39 and P-47 Pilot 350th Fighter Group



## ozhawk40 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi

In researching for the MTO Group Build, I discovered that the pilot of the plane I was modelling had produced an Oral History for the University of North Texas, and had an interesting story to tell about his time with the USAAF , 346th Fighter Squadron, 350th Fighter Group. He was shot down, became a POW, escaped, and spend several months behind enemy lines in Italy.

I have sought and received permission from the University and the pilot to post this Oral History here, so enjoy.

cheers

Peter


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2009)

Excellent find! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool Peter!!


----------



## Park (Feb 27, 2010)

ozhawk40 said:


> Hi
> 
> In researching for the MTO Group Build, I discovered that the pilot of the plane I was modelling had produced an Oral History for the University of North Texas, and had an interesting story to tell about his time with the USAAF , 346th Fighter Squadron, 350th Fighter Group. He was shot down, became a POW, escaped, and spend several months behind enemy lines in Italy.
> 
> ...



Can you post a picture of your model? Al Alexander is my great uncle.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello Park

Welcome aboard.

You will find many photos in the build and finish threads below.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3-mto-north-africa/done-bell-p-39n-airacobra-42-18393-millie-350th-fg-346th-fs-group-build-19996.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3-mto-north-africa/1st-place-intermediate-bell-p-39n-airacobra-millie-350th-fg-346th-fs-group-build-21588.html

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Park (Feb 27, 2010)

Your model looks great ! I'm a modelier also. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 28, 2010)

No worries Park.

If you have some pictures of your completed models, post them in the "completed models thread and introduce yourself. Everybody would like to see them. 8)

cheers

Peter


----------



## Park (Mar 3, 2010)

Will do. I say I'm a modeler and I try and build to scale but some of my work can be a little ruff around the edges.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2010)

We're all rough around the edges, Park. Most of us have just gotten back into the game after a few decades hiatus!  Welcome to the forum and post away!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 3, 2010)

Park said:


> Will do. I say I'm a modeler and I try and build to scale but some of my work can be a little ruff around the edges.



Oh yes. What Njaco (Chris) says. We are all rough, so you will fit in well!  Anyway there are a lots of members at different skill levels, and it doesn't matter where you are now. You do not have to be an 'expert' to post and your contributions will be welcome.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Park (Mar 5, 2010)

Njaco said:


> We're all rough around the edges, Park. Most of us have just gotten back into the game after a few decades hiatus!  Welcome to the forum and post away!



That what I have done. In the 70's I built scores of plastic and a few rubber powered balsa airplanes. Then about three years ago I put my modeling hat back on and love it ! I enjoy balsa construction. Lately I've built a J-3, P-38, C-150 and currently building a B-17, all flying models.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow Park, those are great! The P-38 is my favorite of the bunch, but all three are very good. They look like they would fly pretty well also. It would be great to see progress on the B-17. What are you using to power the B-17 - four electric motors? Now that would be seriously high on the "cool" scale! 8)

There are a couple a balsa aficionados around on the forum also. Here's a build of one from Charles, for example, but I'm sure there would be others. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/2-pacific-theater-operations/nakajima-a6m2-n-rufe-yokohama-kokutai-group-build-18536.html

If you have the time, create a new thread (in the area linked below) for the B-17, and show us how you are going from time to time. That would be appreciated by more than a few, I'm sure.

Start to Finish Builds - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BensonIsDead (Sep 15, 2010)

Ozhawk40... I'm Al's grandson. I'm curious what other information you found regarding my grandfather. I actually have the cassette tapes for those UNT interviews... along with everything else from his war time experience.


----------



## Janet Of All Trades (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi, 

Can you contact me about posting this story on my dad Shuford Alexander?


----------

